# 06 Brute Force 650 carb kit



## coonhuntersc (Mar 3, 2010)

whats the best place to get a carb rebuild kit?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I dont think they even make a rebuild kit? I work at a kawi dealership and i've never seen one. Usually all you replace when you rebuild one is the needles. Mainly just cleanin them real good is the only overhaul you do.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

is it SRA or IRS?

I haven't found one for the IRS model, but the 650 SRA Brute/Prarie you can find on Ebay or Moose sells them... 

hope this helps


----------



## coonhuntersc (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea it's a SRA.. I'll take a look , Thanks for the help


----------



## capt duck (Jan 6, 2010)

I just bought one off of Ebay for $49 for my 06 650i.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

coonhuntersc said:


> Yea it's a SRA.. I'll take a look , Thanks for the help


What's your symptoms of needing a overhaul? Just curious cause my wifes bike has a idle issue and pops alot back threw the carbs. had hers apart and cleaned them out real good but still having an issue. She rides a 05 650SRA


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Has the idle mixture plugs been takin out of the carbs? EPA puts the plugs in there so you cant mess with the idle mixture settings. They are soo lean from the factory its rediculous! They run like crap.


----------



## coonhuntersc (Mar 3, 2010)

the reason for the overhaul is it sat for a year with a broken diff. I fixed the broken diff and it did good for 2 rides, on the 3 rd time it wouldnt get above 25 mph and its popping out the carbs so I figured the carbs was dirty. I took it apart the other day and the carbs were dirty almost like some of it could be varnish..green looking?? Also if I let it sit for 4 or 5 days I gotta spray starting fluid in the carbs to get it to crank up. I figured I would try to rebuild the carbs 1st.. at least it should fix the running problem


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

At most you would just need to replace the needles. Just check and make sure the rubber tips dont have grooves in them. Just use a wire set to stick in all the holes of the jets. Remember the rear carb has the bigger sized main jet so dont mix them. Just take yer time with it and it wont be bad. Just lots of little parts.


----------

